# La Hilotera did it Again.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a few days ago I posted my first white-winged dove shot down http://slingshotforu...and-inca-dove/. I promise to bring more stories of hunting as they happen. 
Today, I had a good hunting day again as I was able to take down three inca doves. One shot down at about 20 meters, another one I was able to shoot it side to side as shown in the picture and my first one with steel. I have to be honest, I like better to shoot with taconite than with steel. The shots made with taconite were lethal, while steel just broke a wind and left the animal to suffer.
Sorry I had to trow away one of the inca dove after it fell on something that contaminated the meat. So, there is no picture with the third inca dove. 
I hope jmplsnt, that this post is good for you while you are at sea. La huilotera rocks man... si o no?? Saludos.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Si, it is a deadly killer! Excellent story and yes, it made this day go well for me. I really do enjoy all the good hunting stories put up here and am happy when there is something new to read. The stories are always good but often I can also learn something good from what you all have to say.

I don't wish to say this over and over time after time but I do really enjoy stories about old school traditional slingshots using scrounged, found, or self-made ammunition. Just get outside, keep your eyes open, and take an accurate shot. That is what I really love to do and if I cannot get out myself it is great to hear stories from other people who can for that day.

I also enjoy seeing the different species of prey. We do not have Inca doves in Arkansas and it is very interesting to see them here.

I'm sorry the one fell on a bad place; with my luck it would have landed on a big pile of dog poop.

I am really enjoying your stories and will look forward to the next one you (or anyone else) has to share. So thank you my friend!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Bien hecho carnal..

Las conguitas siempre fueron nuestras mas encontradas presas en mi infancia de cazar con la resortera..
Y como es un placer a traer cantidad de congas al chante para comer.. Como extraño mi abuel y la salsa de congas y aves con tortillas frescas que nos hacia cuando heramos chavos.

I love ground/inca doves they were a common slingshot prey for us as kids with a resortera.
It was a pleasure to take them home to eat, how I miss my grandmother and the salsa she made with congas/inca doves mixed with other fowl and fresh hand made tortillas.

Good job carnal

Nico


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Those doves looks tasty!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice kills mate!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice kills mate!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the hunting story, this is the best place on the forum! If you can tell what could the bird fall on to spoil the meat (? Poop?) Again thanks for the story and wish you best of luck on future hunts.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Si, it is a deadly killer! Excellent story and yes, it made this day go well for me. I really do enjoy all the good hunting stories put up here and am happy when there is something new to read. The stories are always good but often I can also learn something good from what you all have to say.
> 
> I don't wish to say this over and over time after time but I do really enjoy stories about old school traditional slingshots using scrounged, found, or self-made ammunition. Just get outside, keep your eyes open, and take an accurate shot. That is what I really love to do and if I cannot get out myself it is great to hear stories from other people who can for that day.
> 
> ...


Jmplsnt,
I am glad that you like the story. I had a lot of fun while hunting the inca doves (huilotitas). I like to hunt them since they are very aboundant and small in size this makes it more challenging to hit them. 
I must admit that I also took down an urraco or called zanate I do not know its name in English. It was too easy since they are much bigger than inca doves. I take those birds down since they are a pest in agriculture. I have seen what they can do to a field of sorgum in a blink of an eye. If I have a chance to take down a feral pegeon, a rat, an urraco and some other pest I always do. 
I do not like steel to shoot with it, maybe I am too use to taconite and stones. Marbles had worked better for me than steel and I do not understand why. Some months ago, I shot down an inca dove with a marble using *La Tecolota*. I heard a loud impact and the dove just went down, by the time it hit the grown it was dead. I had almost beheaded the dove. I had thought that steel was a much better ammo than taconite or marbles, but it has proven to me to be hard to hit anything and no lethal enough. 
I like taconite, it is free, rought and easy to hold in the pouch. It has a good level of penetration. At short distance an inca dove can be taken down with a small taconite pellet. One day a boy on the streets approached me and asked me, how many inca doves had I taken that day. I asked him if he knew me and he told me that he had seen me with my slinshot. He even told me "One day you took a shot at the river bank right in front of my house, you missed and it bounced to one of my windows, but it did not break it. We knew that you did not do it on porpuse. Do not worry, as a little kid my father used to take me to the hills with our resorteras and we used to have a lot of fun. So, just keep on doing what you do." 
Jamie, I wish we had more white-winged doves or morning doves were I live. The one that I took down was much better than the inca doves. I am glad that you get to see something different in my huntings. I am sure that I could not live in Texas, since is forbitten to take down inca doves. I am just to use to hunt them and later cook them with a red salsa and eat them. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Bien hecho carnal..
> 
> Las conguitas siempre fueron nuestras mas encontradas presas en mi infancia de cazar con la resortera..
> Y como es un placer a traer cantidad de congas al chante para comer.. Como extraño mi abuel y la salsa de congas y aves con tortillas frescas que nos hacia cuando heramos chavos.
> ...


Nico,
I must admit that I did not start eating conguitas until I was a teenager. I was not a good shooter as a kid and to take down an inca dove was too hard for me. My friends back then did no like to share their inca doves with me. 
I can imagen a great meal prepare by your grandmother. Just the thought of Salsa de conguitas and hand made warm tortillas. Our mothers have the touch to make stones tastes like heaven. Our mothers are just magicians at the kitchen, Que no??

La verdad Nico, yo no comi huilotitas hasta que llegar a la adolecencia. Era re malo pa tirar con la recua y los cuates no te compartian de sus huilotitas. 
No pos, ya me imagino una comilona de huilotitas preparadas por la doña. Nomas de imaginar, Salsa de huilotas y tortillas hechas a mano calientitas. las jefas de uno si que saben hacer que todo sepa a gloria. Nuestras madres re bien que saben hacer magia en la cocina. Que no?? Saludos mi buen Nico.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Thanks for sharing! Those doves looks tasty!


Frodo,
Thanks man, inca doves are very tasty, trust me they are better than chicken. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

kyrokon said:


> Thanks for the hunting story, this is the best place on the forum! If you can tell what could the bird fall on to spoil the meat (? Poop?) Again thanks for the story and wish you best of luck on future hunts.


Kyokon,
Thanks for reading I am glad that you like the story. Well, the dumb bird fell on contaminated city water coming out of a pipe. So, I did not even tried to take it out, but it was dead by the time it splashed the water. Saludos.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Great shooting and keep sending in the stories and pics...Frogman


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

mckee said:


> nice kills mate!


mckee,
Thanks, I hope to bring more in a couple of days. Saludos


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

frogman said:


> Great shooting and keep sending in the stories and pics...Frogman


Frogman,
Thanks, I already have another hunting story and I am sure that you are going to like it. Saludos.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Xidoo, "La Machina", way to go buddy, pretty soon you will be able to invite us all down for a Fiesta. Well done Amigo.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooting - Xidoo


----------

